# mutha fuckas



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

these bitches pulled me over for doin 10 miles over on a road 2 miles awayand got me for drug parafinalia(sp) and tinted windows. my rear windows are tinted. just the back to. not even that dark. i can ead every word on my liecens 6 inches form the glass and prolly further (didnt try) the scale wasnt mine and i can pass a drug test. im 17 with a drug charge wtf its not my scale how hard u think it will be to get off? my attorny said it may be easy depending on weather or not they can detect drugs on it (i know they can). whats the charge for that in new jersey anyway?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i think its "intent to distribute" if they find residue on the scale.... and that can be a felony, atleast where i live


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Damn... you are totally screwed.

if convicted, you are not eligible for financial aide for college.

Why would you allow drugs in your car...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Tough sh*t.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Damn... you are totally screwed.
> 
> if convicted, you are not eligible for financial aide for college.
> 
> Why would you allow drugs in your car...


it was a scale...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

sucks to be you :nod:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Damn... you are totally screwed.
> 
> if convicted, you are not eligible for financial aide for college.
> 
> Why would you allow drugs in your car...


it was a scale...
[/quote]

With drug residue on it... and more than likely drugs were in the car. 
That is stupid. Dumb move, this will probably affect your life negatively.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i think its "intent to distribute" if they find residue on the scale.... and that can be a felony, atleast where i live


Damn, that cop really threw the book at you.

What prompted them to search your car and find the scale?

Seems suspicious that you got pulled over at low speed and your car searched. Don't you think?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i think its "intent to distribute" if they find residue on the scale.... and that can be a felony, atleast where i live


Damn, that cop really threw the book at you.

What prompted them to search your car and find the scale?

Seems suspicious that you got pulled over at low speed and your car searched. Don't you think?
[/quote]
yes


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> Damn... you are totally screwed.
> 
> if convicted, you are not eligible for financial aide for college.
> 
> Why would you allow drugs in your car...


it was a scale...
[/quote]

With drug residue on it... and more than likely drugs were in the car. 
That is stupid. Dumb move, this will probably affect your life negatively.
[/quote]
* no drugs they had a dog search my car *

[/quote]








well did it have drugs on it or not? Traceable amounts is all they need


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> these bitches pulled me over for doin 10 miles


You were speeding.



> got me for drug parafinalia(sp)


You had a scale with drug traces on it that the dog could smell.



> and tinted windows.


You have illegal tint.



> the scale wasnt mine and i can pass a drug test.


It was in your car.



> im 17 with a drug charge wtf its not my scale how hard u think it will be to get off? my attorny said it may be easy depending on weather or not they can detect drugs on it (i know they can). whats the charge for that in new jersey anyway?


You're fucked.

I really don't see why you're complaining, you broke the law a few times. Got pulled over for it, got caught with illegal drugs, and are complaining? At least your cop didn't throw you on the curb and give you a complete BS ticket.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you're most likely screwed...they definately could detect drugs on it since a dog found it...did you let the dog search, or did it detect the drugs from outside the car? not sure about NJ, but up here tint is legal down to 35% only...that sucks man, one more reason why no drugs go into my car...period.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

did you give concent to search? cause you could have said no... they took me to jail once overnight on a speeding ticket, cause i wouldnt let them search, got out at 8AM, had my car at 9am, and 930 they got a warrant to search my car in the impound... too bad it was already gone.... but you have to sign a piece of paper saying they have a right to search, without having a specific reason (like your car trunk smelling of cocaine, or seeing the scale right in plain view)

and anything under 2oz (of pot) is a misdemenor anyways, itll be off the record at 18


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

420, if the cops have a reasonable suspicion they can search...if your car "smells like pot" they can search it without your consent, just like if it smells like alcohol they can search it and issue a breathalizer. if they see a plain view firearm that you cannot produce a license for they can search your car (and arrest you if you need a license for a firearm in your state)...its called a plain view search, and is an oxymoron by definition, since a search involves "uncovering" something, anything in plain view is subject to the officers seeing it and is therefore completely admissible. they need a warrant to search any container in your car unless its officer safety (ie they found a gun on you when doing a personal search for officer safety. and in that instance, they can only search unlocked containers within reach of the drivers seat. if they see a scale on your seat, they COULD consider it drug paraphanalia in certain states, and in-turn, search your car on that basis, especially if they have a barking K9 which has been trained to bark when he smells weed...


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

tell them you reload your own ammo


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

my friend got caught when he was under the age with some pot. He didnt get into that much trouble, just some community service and alot of Court fee's and wat not. Good luck buddy.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> tell them you reload your own ammo :laugh:


thats why my digi is in Gn


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Dang, that sucks, bad day for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

"qickshot said:


> Seems suspicious that you got pulled over at low speed and your car searched. Don't you think?


yes
[/quote]

Do you think somebody ratted you out?

In the small town I grew up in, people couldn't wait to rat out their 'friends' after they got arrested for something themselves. These guys would even set their friends up so the police would be sure to find something on them.

I know one cop that told a kid to shut-up because he didn't want to be responsible for all the information this kid was spilling out.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

You HAVE to allow a dog to at least sniff around your car. Of course if he smells somthing then the cop is allowed to search your car. The funny thing is, say you get pulled over in a major city with plenty K-9 units and one doesnt show up in relative quick amount of time you can leave. If you get pulled over in the middle of bum f*ck egypt and the cop calls a k-9 unit you have to wait the "reasonable amount of time" it takes for the unit to arrive which could be hours.

Baisically you fucked up and youre bitching. I love how that works. Like said before that is exactly why I dont even talk to pot heads!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

You all keep saying your buddies got off w/ small amounts of pot... this isnt just a little dime bag. They can potentially chanrge him with intent to distribute. You will need to talk to a lawyer about this. The scale was in your car.... its yours in the eyes of the law.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> You HAVE to allow a dog to at least sniff around your car. Of course if he smells somthing then the cop is allowed to search your car. The funny thing is, say you get pulled over in a major city with plenty K-9 units and one doesnt show up in relative quick amount of time you can leave. If you get pulled over in the middle of bum f*ck egypt and the cop calls a k-9 unit you have to wait the "reasonable amount of time" it takes for the unit to arrive which could be hours.
> 
> Baisically you fucked up and youre bitching. I love how that works. Like said before that is exactly why I dont even talk to pot heads!


no, a reasonable amount of time is not hours, its 20-45 minutes depending on the situation. the range in which a reasonable person would expect to be held without any action being taken.


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

JD7.62 said:


> You HAVE to allow a dog to at least sniff around your car. Of course if he smells somthing then the cop is allowed to search your car. The funny thing is, say you get pulled over in a major city with plenty K-9 units and one doesnt show up in relative quick amount of time you can leave. If you get pulled over in the middle of bum f*ck egypt and the cop calls a k-9 unit you have to wait the "reasonable amount of time" it takes for the unit to arrive which could be hours.
> 
> Baisically you fucked up and youre bitching. I love how that works. Like said before that is exactly why I dont even talk to pot heads!


about 95% of the people i know are pot heads.

ive never touched the stuff but you must be a very secluded child to not talk to any pot heads

i feel bad for you


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Well whats your recard look like? If there was residue on it you will be charged with possesion,Intent to distiribute,Paraphalenia also but having your back windows tinted is not illegal. If your record isn't that bad you will probaly get PTI and be on probation!


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

you'll be OK... little cleanup on roadside, small fine, and some probation at most.
It wont stay on your record since your a minor...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

record cleared at 18 too... i had a misdemenor marijuana charge at 17 because my parents called the cops on me, and had my car searched... i am 1/5 kids in my city to get off without probation time.... maybe cause my judge liked to hang out and "sesh" with his kid and me.... the law system is just a corrupt as society and if you fight it youre gunna get screwed... you should have said politely "no, i do not give concent to search" locked your doors and gone to the station with him UNLESS he had a good reason to search....like your MAC-10 mag sticking out...or smelling pot... he woulda had to wait 24 hours to get a warrant and search it in the impound... they cant hold you for "nothing" in jail so odds are your car wouldnt be there anyways.... as long as they only found a scale, its a minor charge in itslef... but combined with 60gms of grass or more its a felony... also any other drug residue would render it a felony as powders arent a joking deal


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

thats why i love canada ,,,,,,, thay give ya a friggin yellow slip fa few grams now ,,,, long live the queen,,


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i gave them concent to search my car. you guys call me a pothead but im not i can pass a drug test. i didnt know it was there and actualy i dont een think they had dogs search my car. i told him he could and he looked there in and then hee took me back and said they were searching it but it was no 20-30 min for the dogs to get there ho knows maby they did. i think he said he saw the scale but he kept asking me where it was at..... and im like back there. cause i was bein honest i told himi had it once i thought about it. i was with my girl in the back seat last ngiht and saw it. actualy i know its bin in my car for a long time and i doubt there were crumbs on it. another think is they wouldnt let me take a drug test even tho i asked repeaditivly. i dont like bein acused of soemthing i dont do i just wanted to prove. whats funny is pot hasnt bin in my car for aover a month and one of the first things he said after he stared asking me if i had anything in the car is i smell pot. witch was a complete lie. fuckin pigs


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

you are good if theres no crumbs.... its not against the law to own a digi! i would have a drug test done ON YOUR OWN at the probation place and take it to court... easy dismissal


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> you are good if theres no crumbs.... its not against the law to own a digi! i would have a drug test done ON YOUR OWN at the probation place and take it to court... easy dismissal


thats what im thinkin.... i wanna pm you to use your brilliant mind lol


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

r1- I live in Ky so there are places here unlike in the north east that it takes forever to get somthing such as a k-9 unit so a 1-2hr wait would be reasonable.

Also for those of you that dont know tobacco isnt KYs #1 cash crop. Weed is. Literally the eastern part of our states economy is based on the growing and selling of marijuana...lately meth as well. Its really bad here so dont say Im sheltered!

Honestly though I think youll be ok quickshot just learn an important lesson cause if you were a year older even somthing that minor could cause problems down the road!!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> r1- I live in Ky so there are places here unlike in the north east that it takes forever to get somthing such as a k-9 unit so a 1-2hr wait would be reasonable.
> 
> Also for those of you that dont know tobacco isnt KYs #1 cash crop. Weed is. Literally the eastern part of our states economy is based on the growing and selling of marijuana...lately meth as well. Its really bad here so dont say Im sheltered!
> 
> Honestly though I think youll be ok quickshot just learn an important lesson cause if you were a year older even somthing that minor could cause problems down the road!!


im worryied about bein kicked out of my house... i already lost my care so im pretty much fucked


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Well a drug test will just prove your not using doesnt mean you weren't selling which they are prob looking to hit you with anyway!


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

if your recored is clean all youll get is a fine and community service, and probation, as far as your tints goes, all tints are illegal, the myth that 35% is legal is BS, just usually cops dont hassal you about it, but yes ALL tints are illegal, they dont give a crap if it was your scale or not, it was in your car, your responsabilty. you shoul be ok though, nothing to bad


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

the biggest thing is you are a minor still... count your blessings for that



"qickshot said:


> you are good if theres no crumbs.... its not against the law to own a digi! i would have a drug test done ON YOUR OWN at the probation place and take it to court... easy dismissal


thats what im thinkin.... i wanna pm you to use your brilliant mind lol
[/quote]

and thats a first... thanks man, i will do everything i can to help, hopefully those webpages helped


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

while I feel for you, youre a dumbass for havin that sh*t in your ride. you shouldnt be bitchin' . Take it like a man, straighten up, dont f*ck around w/stuff that'll get u pinched , and be happy you were a juvenile at the time.You wanna play, sometimes you gotta pay.
good luck , einstein.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Oh you are a juvy your straight man probation is what you are going to get!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

So why do you have a digital scale in your car?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

thats what were trying to find a loophole in...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

always drive like an angel "ridin dirty". seriously though, as long as you had no baggies or anything and simply a digi-scale, just say your friend left it in there. if there were no drugs, no baggies, etc, they can't hit you with intent to distribute(i dunno if you said, but what did they charge you with on your court summons?)


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

yull be coo


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Just my 2 cents man... maybe you should stop complaining about the cops or the trouble you might get into, and take this as a learning experience. Maybe its f*cking stupid to be weighing drugs of some kind, and potentially doing or distributing drugs. Where do you think your headed at 17 if your getting written up for drug paraphenalia. I think you need to embrace this experience, be a man and admit to your mistakes, take your well deserved punishment, and move on with your life as a better person who leaqrned his lesson. Your only 17 and its not to late to turn it around, but if you keep it up you might as well give up on having any kind of a meaningful existance.

Just my opinion though, and I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Just my 2 cents man... maybe you should stop complaining about the cops or the trouble you might get into, and take this as a learning experience. Maybe its f*cking stupid to be weighing drugs of some kind, and potentially doing or distributing drugs. Where do you think your headed at 17 if your getting written up for drug paraphenalia. I think you need to embrace this experience, be a man and admit to your mistakes, take your well deserved punishment, and move on with your life as a better person who leaqrned his lesson. Your only 17 and its not to late to turn it around, but if you keep it up you might as well give up on having any kind of a meaningful existance.
> 
> Just my opinion though, and I hope it all works out for you.


i used to deal weed, and i'm far from on track to being a failure.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> Just my 2 cents man... maybe you should stop complaining about the cops or the trouble you might get into, and take this as a learning experience. Maybe its f*cking stupid to be weighing drugs of some kind, and potentially doing or distributing drugs. Where do you think your headed at 17 if your getting written up for drug paraphenalia. I think you need to embrace this experience, be a man and admit to your mistakes, take your well deserved punishment, and move on with your life as a better person who leaqrned his lesson. Your only 17 and its not to late to turn it around, but if you keep it up you might as well give up on having any kind of a meaningful existance.
> 
> Just my opinion though, and I hope it all works out for you.


i used to deal weed, and i'm far from on track to being a failure.
[/quote]

So your suggesting its a good track of life for a 17 year old kid to be getting caught with scales with drug residue and hanging around people who are obviously using?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

all i know is if i ever go to america im not even looking at any drugs, you guys have some demented drug laws... 
like in iowa!! holy crap!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Just my 2 cents man... maybe you should stop complaining about the cops or the trouble you might get into, and take this as a learning experience. Maybe its f*cking stupid to be weighing drugs of some kind, and potentially doing or distributing drugs. Where do you think your headed at 17 if your getting written up for drug paraphenalia. I think you need to embrace this experience, be a man and admit to your mistakes, take your well deserved punishment, and move on with your life as a better person who leaqrned his lesson. Your only 17 and its not to late to turn it around, but if you keep it up you might as well give up on having any kind of a meaningful existance.
> 
> Just my opinion though, and I hope it all works out for you.


i used to deal weed, and i'm far from on track to being a failure.
[/quote]

So your suggesting its a good track of life for a 17 year old kid to be getting caught with scales with drug residue and hanging around people who are obviously using?
[/quote]
not at all, but simply because he does that stuff doesn't automatically make him doomed for the rest of his life.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> Just my 2 cents man... maybe you should stop complaining about the cops or the trouble you might get into, and take this as a learning experience. Maybe its f*cking stupid to be weighing drugs of some kind, and potentially doing or distributing drugs. Where do you think your headed at 17 if your getting written up for drug paraphenalia. I think you need to embrace this experience, be a man and admit to your mistakes, take your well deserved punishment, and move on with your life as a better person who leaqrned his lesson. Your only 17 and its not to late to turn it around, but if you keep it up you might as well give up on having any kind of a meaningful existance.
> 
> Just my opinion though, and I hope it all works out for you.


i used to deal weed, and i'm far from on track to being a failure.
[/quote]

So your suggesting its a good track of life for a 17 year old kid to be getting caught with scales with drug residue and hanging around people who are obviously using?
[/quote]
not at all, but simply because he does that stuff doesn't automatically make him doomed for the rest of his life.
[/quote]

no, it just makes you a horrible person.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> Just my 2 cents man... maybe you should stop complaining about the cops or the trouble you might get into, and take this as a learning experience. Maybe its f*cking stupid to be weighing drugs of some kind, and potentially doing or distributing drugs. Where do you think your headed at 17 if your getting written up for drug paraphenalia. I think you need to embrace this experience, be a man and admit to your mistakes, take your well deserved punishment, and move on with your life as a better person who leaqrned his lesson. Your only 17 and its not to late to turn it around, but if you keep it up you might as well give up on having any kind of a meaningful existance.
> 
> Just my opinion though, and I hope it all works out for you.


i used to deal weed, and i'm far from on track to being a failure.
[/quote]

So your suggesting its a good track of life for a 17 year old kid to be getting caught with scales with drug residue and hanging around people who are obviously using?
[/quote]
not at all, but simply because he does that stuff doesn't automatically make him doomed for the rest of his life.
[/quote]

Maybe not, and Im not suggesting its ever too late to turn your life around. But lets say he keeps it up and gets caught again in a year. All of the sudden getting a job of any value becomes much more difficult, as can other aspects of his life. The point is he is still only 17 and he;s lucky he got caught as a minor. This is the perfect opportunity to turn his life around and start focusing his energy on better things.

I had lots of friends in high school into drugs, and to an extent I was too. In my experience theres two kinds of people. People who over the course of high school get more and more into drugs, and the people who eventually give it up for better things. I gave it up. I stopped smoking after my senior year once I had turned 18. I wont lie and say ive never smoked since then, a couple times during college sure, but not at all in the past 2-3 years. Same goes with several friends of mine.

I also had some friends who got more into drugs. Ive posted this in other threads about drugs too. 1 friend decided he'd start dealing and made alot of money doing it. I finally caught up with a mutual friend of ours a year after we graduated and last I heard since then he was still in jail. I had a friend who got heavier into using. We used to smoke pot together and she started getting into heavier stuff and eventually heroine. She ODed while I was in my first year of college and died.

Its never too late to turn around, but nows the time for him to make that decision. Where in NJ are you quickshot?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Just my 2 cents man... maybe you should stop complaining about the cops or the trouble you might get into, and take this as a learning experience. Maybe its f*cking stupid to be weighing drugs of some kind, and potentially doing or distributing drugs. Where do you think your headed at 17 if your getting written up for drug paraphenalia. I think you need to embrace this experience, be a man and admit to your mistakes, take your well deserved punishment, and move on with your life as a better person who leaqrned his lesson. Your only 17 and its not to late to turn it around, but if you keep it up you might as well give up on having any kind of a meaningful existance.
> 
> Just my opinion though, and I hope it all works out for you.


i used to deal weed, and i'm far from on track to being a failure.
[/quote]

So your suggesting its a good track of life for a 17 year old kid to be getting caught with scales with drug residue and hanging around people who are obviously using?
[/quote]
not at all, but simply because he does that stuff doesn't automatically make him doomed for the rest of his life.
[/quote]

no, it just makes you a horrible person.
[/quote]
i'm not gonna attack your opinion, i know where you're coming from and the sh*t you were into. all i'm saying is that doing the sh*t he's done/has done doesn't mean someone's going to be fucked over for the rest of their life. drugs are not the complete destroyer of lives(the "softer" stuff such as pot, shrooms, etc) their effects on a person are only as noticeable as person lets it. i smoke frequently but i keep my sh*t together, school work, home life, etc. back on the subject, quikshot is an idiot for his behavior and is an example of not being responsible, so while i don't agree with the intended "general" meaning of your post, ESPmike, i def. respect your opinion and do agree with the meaning intended for quikshot. stop being an idiot.

EDIT to new mike post: word.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

if its your first offence they should just slap you with a large fine and probation...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

everybodies a tough guy till bubbas smacking them on that ass







whos ya daddy baby, whos ya daddy, gimme some digi baby, daddy loves digi














get off the pot and take your dumb ass back to school, thiers already way too many stupid ass kids running around without a friggin belt on, why dont you be the first to break the chain in your generation..


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> always drive like an angel "ridin dirty". seriously though, as long as you had no baggies or anything and simply a digi-scale, just say your friend left it in there. if there were no drugs, no baggies, etc, they can't hit you with intent to distribute(i dunno if you said, but what did they charge you with on your court summons?)


i didnt get it yet and you know whats funny? im really luckey cause when they searched my car i had 2 bagys under my foot matt. lol i remembered they wer there and took em out. BTW do you think they would put a wire in my car or somehting? they know i ride around with the biggest drug dealers in this town and they told me "my name has came up on the radar before"


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

They really need to stop wasteing time on weed down there. Here in canada you wouldnt even get charged if you were cought smokeing a joint. There are much worse drugs they could be spending time on then a little weed.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> always drive like an angel "ridin dirty". seriously though, as long as you had no baggies or anything and simply a digi-scale, just say your friend left it in there. if there were no drugs, no baggies, etc, they can't hit you with intent to distribute(i dunno if you said, but what did they charge you with on your court summons?)


i didnt get it yet and you know whats funny? im really luckey cause when they searched my car i had 2 bagys under my foot matt. lol i remembered they wer there and took em out. BTW do you think they would put a wire in my car or somehting? they know i ride around with the biggest drug dealers in this town and they told me "my name has came up on the radar before"
[/quote]

Now the pot is making you paranoid. No they didnt put a wire in your car. They saw a punk kid speeding with tinted windows who they might know hangs around with a croud of druggie delinquints then belong in jail. Stop complaining about how you got caught...who cares how. The fact of the matter is you broke the law in more ways then one. Be a man, step up and take your blame and punishment like one, and make yourself a better person because of this experience. Maybe stop hanging out with the crappy croud, thatll be a start. Dont whine about how you shouldnt have gotten caught though. You broke the law and you got caught, thats the way things are supposed to work.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> always drive like an angel "ridin dirty". seriously though, as long as you had no baggies or anything and simply a digi-scale, just say your friend left it in there. if there were no drugs, no baggies, etc, they can't hit you with intent to distribute(i dunno if you said, but what did they charge you with on your court summons?)


i didnt get it yet and you know whats funny? im really luckey cause when they searched my car i had 2 bagys under my foot matt. lol i remembered they wer there and took em out. BTW do you think they would put a wire in my car or somehting? * they know i ride around with the biggest drug dealers in this town and they told me "my name has came up on the radar before *"
[/quote]

You deserve to get screwed. And yes, I believe you will end up in Jail.

You sound like a complete loser.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Get off your high horses and stop trying to lecture this kid. Who are you to act like you've never done anything illegal before?

Dude get yourself a lawyer. It MIGHT help. But you fucked up by letting them search your car.
Untill you learn your rights as a citizen you need to stop riding around with "some of the biggest drug dealers" because thats what got your ass in trouble. Do the cops know you? Yes. of course they do. they know your pal too. So they are waiting for you to f*ck up so they can do exactly what they did to you.

Bottom line. You're giong to most likley have to tell them whos scale it was. it may or may not. But if there were no drugs in your car. and there are no trace amounts of it on your scale. If your pal isn't a TOTAL idiot. and he seems to be leavin his scale in your car then he probably weighs his sh*t out in a small container on the scale. if he weighs out right on top of.. well you're fucked. It is now your scale. 
But owning a scale isn't illegal. Its a scale. you don't even have to tell them why you own it. You simply own it. 
Reguardless of what these twits tell you about the law there is one that overrules all the local laws. and thats the 2nd ammendment of the constitution. Familarize yourself with that law. 
Jesus why did you consent? For a speeding ticket. you have to just say "No. Obviously I'm in a hurry. Now write me my ticket and be on your way."
They cannot hold you till they get a warrent thats also illegal. And a judge isn't going to give them a warrent simply because they caught you speeding. Speeding is not reasonable reason to warrent a search. People speed there is no connection to that and drug sales. So unless you have drug propaganda all over your car then theres no reason for them to have asked to search. And he has to come up with a better probable cause. 
but its too late for that now. you need a lawyer. Not what these fools on P-fury think.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

The only thing you got going for you is that you are 17. You will wind up paying the lawyer and the judge (a hefty fine) If they find crack cocaine you're way screwed. The complaint will be most likely sealed and you will be put on probation and if you are clean to the age of 18 or 19 it will be expunged. If your lawyer claims "no contest" you just used up your only "get out of jail" free card in NJ.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i couldnt tell him to just give me a speeding ticket.... if i did that i would be screwed anyway i wouldnt have a car. and drugs have bin out of my life for a long time i never did them anyway. you guys are funny thinkin im a loser cause of that. i have plans in my life set up for me already all kinds of sh*t i got goin for my life.


----------



## ImportRacer (May 13, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> these bitches pulled me over for doin 10 miles over on a road 2 miles awayand got me for drug parafinalia(sp) and tinted windows. my rear windows are tinted. just the back to. not even that dark. i can ead every word on my liecens 6 inches form the glass and prolly further (didnt try) the scale wasnt mine and i can pass a drug test. im 17 with a drug charge wtf its not my scale how hard u think it will be to get off? my attorny said it may be easy depending on weather or not they can detect drugs on it (i know they can). whats the charge for that in new jersey anyway?


I have'nt read the rest of the thread's opinion, only your thoughts....Worse comes to worse the D.A. can charge you as a dealer....If it comes to that, then say you are an addict....This way you get off lighter and most likely will be sent to drug court...There you will be placed in the appropiate drug re-hab program that works around your school/work schedule...If ou have any questions, P.M.....I've been working close with the Drug Court sytem here in San Francisco, Ca....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> i couldnt tell him to just give me a speeding ticket.... if i did that i would be screwed anyway i wouldnt have a car. and drugs have bin out of my life for a long time i never did them anyway. you guys are funny thinkin im a loser cause of that. i have plans in my life set up for me already all kinds of sh*t i got goin for my life.


guess what? Hanging out with losers (dealers, druggies) makes you a loser.

just look at your situation


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> *Get off your high horses and stop trying to lecture this kid. Who are you to act like you've never done anything illegal before?*
> 
> Dude get yourself a lawyer. It MIGHT help. But you fucked up by letting them search your car.
> Untill you learn your rights as a citizen you need to stop riding around with "some of the biggest drug dealers" because thats what got your ass in trouble. Do the cops know you? Yes. of course they do. they know your pal too. So they are waiting for you to f*ck up so they can do exactly what they did to you.
> ...


well said!!


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

what a buch of girls...just plea out to a lesser charge....and tell your "big drug dealer freinds" to put clear wrap over the scale and then though it away....no residue.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> everybodies a tough guy till bubbas smacking them on that ass :laugh: whos ya daddy baby, whos ya daddy, gimme some digi baby, daddy loves digi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont go to jail for a misdemenor... and he doesnt smoke, and not everybody that is a fuckup or a dumbass smokes weed in their free time either, look at you: you dont smoke and you could be consitered a DUMBASS for stereotyping, and clumping society into large groups...and for not reading the whole story before you insult and call him something hes not (and not everybody that smokes pot is either....)

[/quote]








you serious?? you both are posterboys from what happens when daddy doesnt stick around, its a sad truth but i can guarentee if either of your fathers were in your life, not hooked on crack or gave a dam about you, youd be no where near having this rediculas conversation..and







your not making it any easier for me not to stereotype, the both of you need a good kick in the ass...what? your a tough guy?? you feel cool that your in tight with all the drug dealers?? are they supposed to be tough guy cool people too??







one way or anouther doesnt matter what you say or how you feel, how many digis you got sitting on your dashboard, you got 2 choices, smarten up, drop the wanna be tony montana act or your both in for some rough times..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

liquid. now your just spouting stupid sh*t. You don't know sh*t about this dudes life to be sayin his daddy aint around. or ldid he ever say the dude was selling crack. 
I'm sure its easy for you to stereotype them only because you are making their story up yourself in your head. The only problem is your head is lodged up your ass.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Liquid said:


> everybodies a tough guy till bubbas smacking them on that ass :laugh: whos ya daddy baby, whos ya daddy, gimme some digi baby, daddy loves digi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont go to jail for a misdemenor... and he doesnt smoke, and not everybody that is a fuckup or a dumbass smokes weed in their free time either, look at you: you dont smoke and you could be consitered a DUMBASS for stereotyping, and clumping society into large groups...and for not reading the whole story before you insult and call him something hes not (and not everybody that smokes pot is either....)

[/quote]

:laugh: you serious?? you both are posterboys from what happens when daddy doesnt stick around, its a sad truth but i can guarentee if either of your fathers were in your life, not hooked on crack or gave a dam about you, youd be no where near having this rediculas conversation..and :laugh: your not making it any easier for me not to stereotype, the both of you need a good kick in the ass...what? your a tough guy?? you feel cool that your in tight with all the drug dealers?? are they supposed to be tough guy cool people too??







one way or anouther doesnt matter what you say or how you feel, how many digis you got sitting on your dashboard, you got 2 choices, smarten up, drop the wanna be tony montana act or your both in for some rough times..
[/quote]

WTF happened last time somebody brought my parents into something that didnt concern them, and said something about crack too? leave it be... actually i have had many many drug talks with my parents, both of my parents were busted for growing pot and served 5 years, SO DONT f*cking START WITH ME ABOUT WHERE POT CAN TAKE YOU....now they are devoted christans, drug tested me randomly all through highschool, and KICKED MY ASS without MERCY if i failed... i know about responsibility and all that, been down BOTH roads, and never touched pot untill i was 19 and had graduated highschool....i am still the same person, not coma-stoned every day of my life.... and I know that it wont ruin my life if i smoke a joint, or take a bonghit before i go to bed, thats just where it will stay too... i have smoked for 3 solid years and never had the urge to shoot heroin...or sniff meth... and one way or another it does matter because i am not a dumbass who drives around with sh*t in my car, every time a cop hears my last name "your parents were busted in '91....." and they feel they have a right to search based on who my parents were...and i know theres a 0 tollerence policy with my name and i dont hang out with drug dealers either... i think you need to OPEN YOUR f*cking EYES and realize you have no right to critisize anybody, and say ALL STONERS are worthless because of what they do in their own time and not around you... Tony montana? NEWS FLASH that was about cocaine... and cocaine is an insta felony, this topic would be ended with "sorry bro, youre screwed" but thats not what were talking about... were talking about MARIJUANA, the plant that can slow cancer growth, and is nearly decriminalized in several states.....you say all stoners are worthless? im gunna go take a few pics of what i completed before my hand was hurt...and you tell me if you think you have any right to judge me....

and you wanna see kick in the ass, the next person that says anything about my parents and crack is gunna get a real wakeup call......


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> *you dont go to jail for a misdemenor*... and he doesnt smoke, and not everybody that is a fuckup or a dumbass smokes weed in their free time either, look at you: you dont smoke and you could be consitered a DUMBASS for stereotyping, and clumping society into large groups...and for not reading the whole story before you insult and call him something hes not (and not everybody that smokes pot is either....)


thats EXACTLY where you go for a misdemeanor, its up to a year in a county jail in most states, and up to 2.5 here in my home state of MA. you're thinking of a penitentiary, which is where felony convictions are sentanced to...more than 2.5 years. misdemeanor is still a serious charge, and it can take time away from your life, quite easily.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i honestly think that everybody criticiseing quikshot needs to shut the fu*k up. Just because there was a digi in is car doesnt mean he is a worthless piece. Ive smoked pot alot and im only 15. I have good grades and i am one of the best wresltes in my region of pa. I lift weights everyday and im very focused on my wreslting and school. My point is that jsut becuase someone smokes pot that does mean there nothing. I dont think theres anything wrong with smoke a blunt or taking a nice bong rip sometimes. Yes it illegal but what person under 21 hasent drank alcohal? not many people. I tihnk everyone needs to stop worrying about him being nothing in life and needs to help him get out of trouble. I personally havent gotten caught with the cops but i have been caught by my parents twice.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> everybodies a tough guy till bubbas smacking them on that ass :laugh: whos ya daddy baby, whos ya daddy, gimme some digi baby, daddy loves digi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont go to jail for a misdemenor... and he doesnt smoke, and not everybody that is a fuckup or a dumbass smokes weed in their free time either, look at you: you dont smoke and you could be consitered a DUMBASS for stereotyping, and clumping society into large groups...and for not reading the whole story before you insult and call him something hes not (and not everybody that smokes pot is either....)

[/quote]

:laugh: you serious?? you both are posterboys from what happens when daddy doesnt stick around, its a sad truth but i can guarentee if either of your fathers were in your life, not hooked on crack or gave a dam about you, youd be no where near having this rediculas conversation..and :laugh: your not making it any easier for me not to stereotype, the both of you need a good kick in the ass...what? your a tough guy?? you feel cool that your in tight with all the drug dealers?? are they supposed to be tough guy cool people too??:laugh: one way or anouther doesnt matter what you say or how you feel, how many digis you got sitting on your dashboard, you got 2 choices, smarten up, drop the wanna be tony montana act or your both in for some rough times..
[/quote]

WTF happened last time somebody brought my parents into something that didnt concern them, and said something about crack too? leave it be... actually i have had many many drug talks with my parents, both of my parents were busted for growing pot and served 5 years, SO DONT f*cking START WITH ME ABOUT WHERE POT CAN TAKE YOU....now they are devoted christans, drug tested me randomly all through highschool, and KICKED MY ASS without MERCY if i failed... i know about responsibility and all that, been down BOTH roads, and never touched pot untill i was 19 and had graduated highschool....i am still the same person, not coma-stoned every day of my life.... and I know that it wont ruin my life if i smoke a joint, or take a bonghit before i go to bed, thats just where it will stay too... i have smoked for 3 solid years and never had the urge to shoot heroin...or sniff meth... and one way or another it does matter because i am not a dumbass who drives around with sh*t in my car, every time a cop hears my last name "your parents were busted in '91....." and they feel they have a right to search based on who my parents were...and i know theres a 0 tollerence policy with my name and i dont hang out with drug dealers either... i think you need to OPEN YOUR f*cking EYES and realize you have no right to critisize anybody, and say ALL STONERS are worthless because of what they do in their own time and not around you... Tony montana? NEWS FLASH that was about cocaine... and cocaine is an insta felony, this topic would be ended with "sorry bro, youre screwed" but thats not what were talking about... were talking about MARIJUANA, the plant that can slow cancer growth, and is nearly decriminalized in several states.....you say all stoners are worthless? im gunna go take a few pics of what i completed before my hand was hurt...and you tell me if you think you have any right to judge me....

and you wanna see kick in the ass, the next person that says anything about my parents and crack is gunna get a real wakeup call......
[/quote]






















your gonna go far in life, just as i thought your a weak little snibbleing punk..i dont care about any of this crap you just through at me and you couldnt keep me interested long enough for me to finish reading







you sir are beyond fragile and as fragile as you are, i think your in the wrong trade, because when the sh*t hits the fan, which it always does, you wont be able to handle it







enjoy.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i was talking about a misdemenor like a digi... community service and a fine, not like spousal abuse (jail time)

LIQUID: now because i smoke pot ... i am worthless? the last year of my life was spent (with my dad) building this house from laying out the hole in the ground, to where it stands now... digging the hole (excellent heavy machinery driver, backhoe, extended boom forklifts, D9 cats) settig foundation forms,framing both floors, plumbing, hanging trusses, sheeting the whole outside(including roof) staining all doors and trim, installing all doors, laying pre stained base and case, all the styrofoam work before the stucco and rock on the outside, all the stucco and rock, fascia and soffiting, wiring all the telephone and cable, PAINTING THE ENTIRE INSIDE, setting up the plasma TV and surround sound, the etched cement driveway, laying forms for garage slab...all the landscaping... and 1000s more hours of work all done by ONLY me and my dad....and this is the 5th house i have helped build FOR my parents, not including all the Remodels i have been involved in too... if you want pics of the last houses i would be more than willing to dig them up...










































so untill you show me a house you built sober, STFU about how youre so much more capable of a human being.....cause i can do _anything_ stoned, twice as good as you, while makin it look half as hard
built my dirtbike:








jump my dirtbike (150ft):








drive a new BMW?


















dont judge people because of what they do in their free time, because you clearly underestimate every person you know based on your opinion alone....keep in mind i am 21 years old too, what did you have done when you were 21 liquid?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

21?

I think you meant 12










baby nutz is your new nickname


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i was talking about a misdemenor like a digi... community service and a fine, not like spousal abuse (jail time)
> 
> LIQUID: now because i smoke pot ... i am worthless? the last year of my life was spent (with my dad) building this house from laying out the hole in the ground, to where it stands now... digging the hole (excellent heavy machinery driver, backhoe, extended boom forklifts, D9 cats) settig foundation forms,framing both floors, plumbing, hanging trusses, sheeting the whole outside(including roof) staining all doors and trim, installing all doors, laying pre stained base and case, all the styrofoam work before the stucco and rock on the outside, all the stucco and rock, fascia and soffiting, wiring all the telephone and cable, PAINTING THE ENTIRE INSIDE, setting up the plasma TV and surround sound, the etched cement driveway, laying forms for garage slab...all the landscaping... and 1000s more hours of work all done by ONLY me and my dad....and this is the 5th house i have helped build FOR my parents, not including all the Remodels i have been involved in too... if you want pics of the last houses i would be more than willing to dig them up...
> 
> ...










guarentee you lose all that by the time your 30.. guarenteed unless you smarten up, btw i was neck deep in sh*t in the army having some sence beat into me







good times


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ill drop a pic of my nuts an well see about that...









liquid: thats my point, enjoy life while you can, when im 30 and have a wife bitchin at me i prob wont smoke weed, but untill then..... and loose all what? the only thing that is "mine" is the ford ranger and the dirtbike, my parents own the house, and my house wont be done till next year....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> ill drop a pic of my nuts an well see about that...


just make sure you stay out of jail







by all means


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i have never been to jail, and that pic comment was for eXodus....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> ill drop a pic of my nuts an well see about that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you wont have a wife, you wont have a job, youll be a 30 year old pot or crack head, daddy will be tired of your bullshit and youll be in a world of sh*t ..







come back and look this sh*t up when your 30 then ask yourself if im really phsycic or are you really just a dipshit..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

so what, i look young? i am 6'3" tall... and a whopping 160lbs... chickity check you self

ok... all because i smoke pot?

dude, whatever your parents told you to get you away from weed.... musta really scared the sh*t into your diaper...


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i tihnk skunkbud420 is a good person. He still rides 2 strokes!!!! screw the four strokes i hate'em. Also he built that nice house high... He is a good example that it doesnt matter if you blaze sometimes, you can still be a really succseful person.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Liquid said:


> i tihnk skunkbud420 is a good person. He still rides 2 strokes!!!! screw the four strokes i hate'em. Also he built that nice house high... He is a good example that it doesnt matter if you blaze sometimes, you can still be a really succseful person.


thanks man! finally my point reaches somebody! i have a 4 stroke (450F) too, for racing in the summer, but i ride the 2stroke mostly....

*waiting for avalanche of insults*


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

what type of scale? triple beem or digi . if it was a digi tell the judge you were waying liverock for your salt water aquarium. lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Liquid said:


> ill drop a pic of my nuts an well see about that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you wont have a wife, you wont have a job, youll be a 30 year old pot or crack head, daddy will be tired of your bullshit and youll be in a world of sh*t ..:laugh: come back and look this sh*t up when your 30 then ask yourself if im really phsycic or are you really just a dipshit..
[/quote]

this is the point where you stop arguing...my uncles are all in their 40's, all smoke weed, and all make over 100k a year doing slip covers for furniture of rich people...period, they live it up, im going to vegas with them end of september, they're all great people, they all have their heads screwed on right, they all have wives and most have kids, so your judgements based on one characteristic of how some people live their lives really has to stop...


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hella stupid. You should never assume you're never going to get pulled over, for whatever reason.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thnks for everyoine who put up for me and ect and 420 its not even worth arfueing with these loseres who just critisize yuo because they dnt have anything ebtter to do and they prolly dont even have there own lives worth anything or a job. i could careless with hat they say


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

hey skunkbud go run that 450 off a cliff lol. jk but i dont rele like the new 4 strokes jsut my opinion though. I ve always thought that same about smoking pot. Thers nthing wrong with it as long as your not affecting anyone. You have the right to do what you want to your body right? I blaze and i have goals and things i wanna do and im not gonna go smoke crack or snoot horiwin so i see nothing wrong with smoking pot


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

What are you going to use the 2nd amendment for? You gonna shoot the cop?!

blacksunshine stop smoking the pot and youd realize you meant the 4th amendment!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> What are you going to use the 2nd amendment for? You gonna shoot the cop?!
> 
> blacksunshine stop smoking the pot and youd realize you meant the 4th amendment!













































holy crap, good eye...that was some funny ass sh*t...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> all i know is if i ever go to america im not even looking at any drugs, you guys have some demented drug laws...
> like in iowa!! holy crap!!


amen brotha canada is rockin the weed seen hard


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

dynasty691 said:


> i honestly think that everybody criticiseing quikshot needs to shut the fu*k up. Just because there was a digi in is car doesnt mean he is a worthless piece. Ive smoked pot alot and im only 15. I have good grades and i* am one of the best wresltes in my region of pa*. I lift weights everyday and im very focused on my wreslting and school. My point is that jsut becuase someone smokes pot that does mean there nothing. I dont think theres anything wrong with smoke a blunt or taking a nice bong rip sometimes. Yes it illegal but what person under 21 hasent drank alcohal? not many people. I tihnk everyone needs to stop worrying about him being nothing in life and needs to help him get out of trouble. I personally havent gotten caught with the cops but i have been caught by my parents twice.


My friend is 3rd in nation for his weight at Blaire (Mario Mason)

Yo Quik- Whered you get pulled over

Fville or williamstown

Didn't that kid A Amanero get caught with weed/coke and he was crunk


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Louie D said:


> i honestly think that everybody criticiseing quikshot needs to shut the fu*k up. Just because there was a digi in is car doesnt mean he is a worthless piece. Ive smoked pot alot and im only 15. I have good grades and i* am one of the best wresltes in my region of pa*. I lift weights everyday and im very focused on my wreslting and school. My point is that jsut becuase someone smokes pot that does mean there nothing. I dont think theres anything wrong with smoke a blunt or taking a nice bong rip sometimes. Yes it illegal but what person under 21 hasent drank alcohal? not many people. I tihnk everyone needs to stop worrying about him being nothing in life and needs to help him get out of trouble. I personally havent gotten caught with the cops but i have been caught by my parents twice.


My friend is 3rd in nation for his weight at Blaire (Mario Mason)

Yo Quik- Whered you get pulled over

Fville or williamstown

Didn't that kid A Amanero get caught with weed/coke and he was crunk








[/quote]
fville we have the biggest dickheads for cops


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

JD7.62 said:


> What are you going to use the 2nd amendment for? You gonna shoot the cop?!
> 
> blacksunshine stop smoking the pot and youd realize you meant the 4th amendment!


Ehh.. Whatever. maybe thats what I was subconsciously thinkin.

I tell ya these vicodines got me all fuckered up. Its not the pot.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

while you're at it...check out terry vs ohio


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

dynasty691 said:


> while you're at it...check out terry vs ohio


i think i sent him a link to several pages with legal help, where that case is mentioned







good find


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I have a digital scale that I use for weighing coins because i collect them, and it measures in grams, ounces. If I have that in my car and a cop pulls me over for some reason, he'll think I'm a drug dealer?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> I have a digital scale that I use for weighing coins because i collect them, and it measures in grams, ounces. If I have that in my car and a cop pulls me over for some reason, he'll think I'm a drug dealer?


yes, and then they will take it, and test it for residue... or check your coins?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I cant believe people are makeing a big deal about smokeing weed. Or haveing a digi scale its messed.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Im just gonna give up. This thread isnt even worth saving. I love how a 17 year old kid comes in here and asks for advice, and he gets all this bullshit from morons like 420 who are nothing but a detrement to the world, and he gets advice from people who are older, have experience and already have a life of their own (meaning not mouching off mommy and daddy and skipping out on college), and he takes the advice of the moron kids with no clue. But if thats the way its gonna be, why the f*ck should we all care.

The thing that bugs me is there is so much promise out there for success for some of these guys, and they throw it away because theyd rather hang out with their friends, eat junk food and smoke pot. Perfect example is dynasty691. You said your one of the best wrestlers in your area, and you smoke but it wont ever effect you. You think so? What happens when you get to college. I assumme you being so successful you want to wrestle in college. You think you can while smoking...not quite. You'll fail the NCAA drug test real quick, and any other serious athletics after that you might want to pursue, not only will your cardio be for sh*t if your smoking, but again you'll fail the drug tests needed to compete.

But hey, if you guys change your mind and want to drop the dope, drop me a PM and we'll get you in the gym and make something of you. Dynasty if your really that good of a wrestler stop by the gym and use it for something worth while.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> I cant believe people are makeing a big deal about smokeing weed. Or haveing a digi scale its messed.


Its simply ignorance.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Im just gonna give up. This thread isnt even worth saving. I love how a 17 year old kid comes in here and asks for advice, and he gets all this bullshit from morons like 420 who are nothing but a detrement to the world, and he gets advice from people who are older, have experience and already have a life of their own (meaning not mouching off mommy and daddy and skipping out on college), and he takes the advice of the moron kids with no clue. But if thats the way its gonna be, why the f*ck should we all care.
> 
> The thing that bugs me is there is so much promise out there for success for some of these guys, and they throw it away because theyd rather hang out with their friends, eat junk food and smoke pot. Perfect example is dynasty691. You said your one of the best wrestlers in your area, and you smoke but it wont ever effect you. You think so? What happens when you get to college. I assumme you being so successful you want to wrestle in college. You think you can while smoking...not quite. You'll fail the NCAA drug test real quick, and any other serious athletics after that you might want to pursue, not only will your cardio be for sh*t if your smoking, but again you'll fail the drug tests needed to compete.
> 
> But hey, if you guys change your mind and want to drop the dope, drop me a PM and we'll get you in the gym and make something of you. Dynasty if your really that good of a wrestler stop by the gym and use it for something worth while.










dont even bother mike, its like they say pay now or pay later







..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ill make you little stoners a deal.

You stop talking about how cool you are because your a toker and we'll stop calling you a bunch of losers for doing drugs










Its really a win-win situation.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Ill make you little stoners a deal.
> 
> You stop talking about how cool you are because your a toker and we'll stop calling you a bunch of losers for doing drugs
> 
> ...


nope everyone says don't smoke, dumbass...................as they take a drink!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Blah blah blah. at least the stoners have an excuse for being loosers. 
Whats yers?


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Blah blah blah. at least the stoners have an excuse for being loosers.
> Whats yers?


don't need one...bud is deff better than alcohol......never blacked out while smoking.....SAM....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> Blah blah blah. at least the stoners have an excuse for being loosers.
> Whats yers?


don't need one...bud is deff better than alcohol......never blacked out while smoking.....SAM....
[/quote]
That wasen't directed at you. 
I aggree. Also no one has ever died from smoking weed. 
Alcohol kills 10's of thousands a year.
And is physically addictive.

But thats ok because its legal.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Blah blah blah. at least the stoners have an excuse for being loosers.
> Whats yers?


don't need one...bud is deff better than alcohol......never blacked out while smoking.....SAM....
[/quote]
That wasen't directed at you. 
I aggree. Also no one has ever died from smoking weed. 
Alcohol kills 10's of thousands a year.
And is physically addictive.

But thats ok because its legal.
[/quote]
weird huh.....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Of topic but I have to comment:

Red drum I hope your sig is supposed to be some kind of a joke, and if not I really hope you dont actually own a pitbull. Its dumb sh*t like that and irresponsible people that have no business owning dogs that are getting breed bans started all over the country.

Back on topic:

To be honest with you guys I could really give a sh*t less if you guys smoke whatever you want. Like I said before up until a few years ago I smoked occassionally, like a few times a year. But dont sit here and tell me bullshit that pot doesnt lead to other drugs and it doesnt f*ck up peoples lives. Ive been there and seen it, and it does both of those things.

More importantly this thread isnt about whether smoking weed is right or wrong, its about getting caught and what quickshot should do. And what he should do is suck it up, be a man, and take his punishment. I love all these guys that think they are some kind of suave motherfuckers with "just dont talk and those pigs cant bust you sh*t." These are tough guys who live in suburbia with their parents and get off when the cops drop them off at mommy and daddys house. Its not about being smooth and getting off, then maybe bragging about it to your friends because now your a tough guy or something cause you got caught. Its about admitting that you fucked up and fixing what you did wrong. He broke the law, he got caught, now he SHOULD be punished. Theres no denying any of that, and I hope thats what happens. If not I'll be dissapointed in NJ.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Get off your high horses and stop trying to lecture this kid. Who are you to act like you've never done anything illegal before?
> 
> Dude get yourself a lawyer. It MIGHT help. But you fucked up by letting them search your car.
> Untill you learn your rights as a citizen you need to stop riding around with "some of the biggest drug dealers" because thats what got your ass in trouble. Do the cops know you? Yes. of course they do. they know your pal too. So they are waiting for you to f*ck up so they can do exactly what they did to you.
> ...


True, but all a cop has to do is pretend to smell weed, and BOOM! probable cause. The legal system has cops backs all the way. You think the judge is going to believe the cop, who she deals with every day? She convicts people who the cop charges with crimes every day. Or is she going to believe an accused possessor of drug paraphanalia? Ding Ding Ding...survey says the cop wins. Cops lie, its a part of life. Judges may or may not believe them in their heart, but in their courtroom, they will definitely side with the cop. If you dont believe me, go to any courthouse on any day of the week and listen to traffic violation hearings, hell, any kind of hearings. Listen to how the judge interacts with the cops versus how she interacts with the accused. Unless you have money, in the US, you are guilty before proven innocent. My suggestions - get a lawyer and ask one of your baller drug dealer friends to hook you up with some loot to pay your fine with - most notably the guy who left the scale in your car.

And no, its not illegal to own a scale, but oddly enough, they find something to charge him with. Just like papers. Stores sell them. People buy them. But get pulled over in possession of some papers, and the cops have cause to search your car. And depending on where you live, you can get arrested for possession of paraphanalia in the same city you legally bought the papers in. Its disgusting, its unfair, it makes no sense...but it is what it is.

Tom


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

[quote name='ESPMike' date='Aug 30 2006, 12:59 AM' post='1592211']
Of topic but I have to comment:

Red drum I hope your sig is supposed to be some kind of a joke, and if not I really hope you dont actually own a pitbull. Its dumb sh*t like that and irresponsible people that have no business owning dogs that are getting breed bans started all over the country.

i own p's in cali and u are worried about my dog?.......just a sig don't get your panties in a knot


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Blah blah blah. at least the stoners have an excuse for being loosers.
> Whats yers?












man this is some ricky lame sh*t... (pun intended)

get high get drunk just dont blame the substences, either whay its your choise..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

You own Ps in Cali along with a few other thousand people. Your not impressing anyone gangster.

No Im just sick and tired of ignorant people getting dogs because they think they can be a tough guy and giving breeds a bad name and getting stupid laws institued that are purely a result of ignorant owners that have no idea how to properly care for their dog. Thats why I asked.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> You own Ps in Cali along with a few other thousand people. Your not impressing anyone gangster.
> 
> No Im just sick and tired of ignorant people getting dogs because they think they can be a tough guy and giving breeds a bad name and getting stupid laws institued that are purely a result of ignorant owners that have no idea how to properly care for their dog. Thats why I asked.


not trying to impress anyone....if you read any of my posts i am a responsible 27 year old man.. pitbulls are NEVER born mean or bad..it is the owners....and it is just a sig...calm down man...i agree with u about ignorant people, why are u attacking me..gangster or not?....SAM


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

redrum781 said:


> You own Ps in Cali along with a few other thousand people. Your not impressing anyone gangster.
> 
> No Im just sick and tired of ignorant people getting dogs because they think they can be a tough guy and giving breeds a bad name and getting stupid laws institued that are purely a result of ignorant owners that have no idea how to properly care for their dog. Thats why I asked.


not trying to impress anyone....if you read any of my posts i am a responsible 27 year old man.. pitbulls are NEVER born mean or bad..it is the owners....and it is just a sig...calm down man...i agree with u about ignorant people, why are u attacking me..gangster or not?....SAM
[/quote]

Sorry didnt mean to come accross as attacking. Im just sick of seeing the tough guys getting dogs and trying to use them for their image. I have friends who are fighting to keep their dogs from getting seized, and so far Im just lucky about my township that I still havent gotten the same calls. And its all because of the guys who want to be "Gangster" by having a pit thinking they are some kind of bad ass from the ghetto or something. Its a pretty touchy subject for me.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i understand.....SAM


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I dont drink or take drugs... never have.

I see alcohol as a drug as well as pot.
Neither are that bad.

But even if you abuse alcohol, you will end up a LOSER. Taking drugs creates a path to failure.. some take it and some dont.

From reading his posts, I dont think it was pot residue that he is worried about.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

the honest true is i was NEVER high and never more then buzzed(maby once) in my life. i dont do that stuff BECAUSE of the fact i know im a addict. so why try if you know you will be addicted? and im tight on money so i couldnt be buying that stuff just to smoke it away


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> the honest true is i was * NEVER high and never more then buzzed * (maby once) in my life. i dont do that stuff BECAUSE of the fact i know im a addict. so why try if you know you will be addicted? and im tight on money so i couldnt be buying that stuff just to smoke it away


Good for you. Not worth it.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Of topic but I have to comment:
> 
> Red drum I hope your sig is supposed to be some kind of a joke, and if not I really hope you dont actually own a pitbull. Its dumb sh*t like that and irresponsible people that have no business owning dogs that are getting breed bans started all over the country.
> 
> ...


Actually Mike the only law that QS broke is speeding. 
A scale is just a scale. If its not his and he wasen't selling then why are we holding that aganst him. He got a speeding ticket and the officer overstepped his bounds with the search. 
Thats where the law fucked up. there was no reason to search his car. He never said his car stunk like drugs. Just that there was a scale sitting under his seat. 
But back to the fact is that he was only speeding. So why should he get drug trafficking charges? He didn't have any drugs. And thats the bottom line. They didn't catch him selling. He didn't have anything more then a scale on him and that is perfectly legal. they confiscated it illegally. Because in the fact of the matter is he didn't have any probable cause to think that he was trafficking.

Bottom line is this is an easy rap to beat. because he can simply claim he's a user and that he preferrs to weigh sacks out to make sure hes not getting robbed. 
But even still with taht admital. there is no trafficking chearges that can be pressed aganst him because there was no proff of trafficing.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Of topic but I have to comment:
> 
> Red drum I hope your sig is supposed to be some kind of a joke, and if not I really hope you dont actually own a pitbull. Its dumb sh*t like that and irresponsible people that have no business owning dogs that are getting breed bans started all over the country.
> 
> ...


Actually Mike the only law that QS broke is speeding. 
A scale is just a scale. If its not his and he wasen't selling then why are we holding that aganst him. He got a speeding ticket and the officer overstepped his bounds with the search. 
Thats where the law fucked up. there was no reason to search his car. He never said his car stunk like drugs. Just that there was a scale sitting under his seat. 
But back to the fact is that he was only speeding. So why should he get drug trafficking charges? He didn't have any drugs. And thats the bottom line. They didn't catch him selling. He didn't have anything more then a scale on him and that is perfectly legal. they confiscated it illegally. Because in the fact of the matter is he didn't have any probable cause to think that he was trafficking.

Bottom line is this is an easy rap to beat. because he can simply claim he's a user and that he preferrs to weigh sacks out to make sure hes not getting robbed. 
But even still with taht admital. there is no trafficking chearges that can be pressed aganst him because there was no proff of trafficing.
[/quote]

Actually, didnt he say a dog earched and found the scale, which he admitted had drug residue on it. He didnt mention what kind of residue either, so it could just be pot, or it could be a number of other, much more serious things.

Either way, obviously a scale isnt illegal, but the drug residue he admits to being on the scale is, and said residue makes the scale drug paraphenalia, and something like that used to measure amount indicates amounts were measured for distribution. He said he wasnt a user, meaning it must have been there for distribution. Can he lie and say it was for personal use, sure, but I hope if he decides that it doesnt work and he still gets hit for trafficking, because thats what he was doing based on what he said (I dont use, I "ride" with the biggest dealers in town). In my opinion the law worked perfectly here and honeslty being in NJ myself Im glad it did. The more people cops get off the streets who are participating in distributing drugs, the better for my community. Thats not me taking a shot at QS, just pointing out the truth of the situation.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

honestly we really don't know enough facts about the situation to make a determination for him. I suggest he get himself a lawyer.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Im just gonna give up. This thread isnt even worth saving. I love how a 17 year old kid comes in here and asks for advice,* and he gets all this bullshit from morons like 420 who are nothing but a detrement to the world,* and he gets advice from people who are older, have experience and already have a life of their own (meaning not mouching off mommy and daddy and skipping out on college), and he takes the advice of the moron kids with no clue. But if thats the way its gonna be, why the f*ck should we all care.
> 
> The thing that bugs me is there is so much promise out there for success for some of these guys, and they throw it away because theyd rather hang out with their friends, eat junk food and smoke pot. Perfect example is dynasty691. You said your one of the best wrestlers in your area, and you smoke but it wont ever effect you. You think so? What happens when you get to college. I assumme you being so successful you want to wrestle in college. You think you can while smoking...not quite. You'll fail the NCAA drug test real quick, and any other serious athletics after that you might want to pursue, not only will your cardio be for sh*t if your smoking, but again you'll fail the drug tests needed to compete.
> 
> But hey, if you guys change your mind and want to drop the dope, drop me a PM and we'll get you in the gym and make something of you. Dynasty if your really that good of a wrestler stop by the gym and use it for something worth while.


you think i am " a detrement to the world"? answer one question for me: how the hell does sitting on my couch for an hour or 2 before i go to bed, AFTER working a 10 hour work day on a construction jobiste, make me a detrement to the world? what i do on my own time affects NO other people, and im not robbing banks to afford it... i am earning it working an honest job... and you talk all macho because you lift in a gym? every weekend all summer long i race motocross...and if you do a lil research i am sure you will find motocross is one of the most physically demanding sports known, i would give anything to see you race a 40minute moto, with 35 other people... three times a day, two days straight, EVERY WEEKEND for 5 months, and FYI i was ranked 14th in the state last year, blazed every moto....


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

...sooo are you lying NOW or are you telling the truth this time?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i dont care if you believe me about my ranking, i will see if its still posted, but beings another year is over i doubt it, and i wont loose sleep over it either, and i have pictures of me racing so i know i was there, as well as tons of video i will try to get to computer ASAP, and nothing to pove to anybody that doesnt understand riding at all... and if anybody wants to come to MT, and ride with me 25 hours a week+ another 10 on the weekends... i would be more than willing to show anybody things around here that would prob blow your mind... seriously all i am pointing out is the fact, racing will make a man outa you faster than almost anything







:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL, more so than school or the military or work eh?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

physically, not mentally.... i guarentee bootcamp is easier, because i race with lots of 50+ vets, kids my age who just got back from iraqu, and 18yr olds that just got back from bootcamp... marines, army, navy, rangers, name it they have all said bootcamp is a mindfuck, ... not physically hard, and they all say running motos all weekend kicks their ass twice as bad, but its SOOO DAMN FUN its worth it... you have to try it to buy it , and somebody else who rides will tell you the same... and dont think i am saying that SEALS or some special ops peoples are the same story story, those guys go through hell, and then back twice and i show more respect for them than any MX racer, as well as any troop who supports my freedom to race on the weekends...


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

hey espmike... your a fricken worthless piece. You dont even know me. My main motivation is wreslting yes... do i plan on wrestling in college not sure. Wreslting is way more important than smoking pot. If i wrestling in college i wouldnt smoke pot. So please give up and go do something constructive in this world. I hate it when people who dont even know me or what im about are judging me. Absolutly nothing come inbetween my training and wreslting. Secoind is i love riding motocross. I ride my 2005 yz 125 a good bit. I only smoke like 2-3 times a month and if i had a good reason to stop it wouldnt be hard. I earn my money for my pot jsut like skunkbud. And i dont smoke anything else. And im no gonna go do any other drugs like people say.

Skunkbud... what makes the riding up there so great?... i dont really go woods riding i like going to the local tracks. What class do you race? when i was little i raced with ama district 7 in the 85 c and b class then stopped racing.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

dynasty691 said:


> hey espmike... your a fricken worthless piece. You dont even know me. My main motivation is wreslting yes... do i plan on wrestling in college not sure. Wreslting is way more important than smoking pot. If i wrestling in college i wouldnt smoke pot. So please give up and go do something constructive in this world. I hate it when people who dont even know me or what im about are judging me. Absolutly nothing come inbetween my training and wreslting. Secoind is i love riding motocross. I ride my 2005 yz 125 a good bit. I only smoke like 2-3 times a month and if i had a good reason to stop it wouldnt be hard. I earn my money for my pot jsut like skunkbud. And i dont smoke anything else. And im no gonna go do any other drugs like people say.
> 
> Skunkbud... what makes the riding up there so great?... i dont really go woods riding i like going to the local tracks. What class do you race? when i was little i raced with ama district 7 in the 85 c and b class then stopped racing.


Woah man chill out. Im just saying I train with alot of guys who wrestle/wrestled in college and that stuff doesnt cut it. I was hardly attacking you, I was actually inviting you out to our gym which is in Philly. Alot of good wrestlers end up looking into MMA so I was inviting you to check it out. Dont be an ass making stupid comments like "your a worthless piece," and stop being so defensive.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/grounds and pounds dynasty691

/triangle

/arm bar submission


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

espmike... reaad the rest of the threah people who smoke pot are getting called names and are getting put down for pracitaclly nothing. Im sorry if i took what you said so harsh and it wasnt meant that way. And i take the worthless piece back also, i wasnt having a good day yesterday and may have overreacted and jumped to conclusions. As of the whole mma thing yes i have thought of it but im not ready to try it out yet as i am too young and i dont beilve there is a class for myself. But when im a few years older i might look into it.

Pygo fanitac, your jsut a fruitloop. I know everything your talking about and ur not doing anything. That was a worthless post. And if you were a good enough fighter you shouldnt have to do all three in one bout. Just one could stop the fight


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah, drugs are for losers...

Oops, there I go again.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> yeah, drugs are for losers...
> 
> Oops, there I go again.


wtf have you been molested by pot or somtn??


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> yeah, drugs are for losers...
> 
> Oops, there I go again.


wtf have you been molested by pot or somtn??
[/quote]

TO FUKING FUNNY


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> yeah, drugs are for losers...
> 
> Oops, there I go again.


wtf have you been molested by pot or somtn??
[/quote]

No, I just hate supporting people with my taxes just because they were losers taking drugs instead of thinking about the future... IE College, career...etc. Then you have these druggies (not necessarily pot) reproducing...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> yeah, drugs are for losers...
> 
> Oops, there I go again.


wtf have you been molested by pot or somtn??
[/quote]

No, I just hate supporting people with my taxes just because they were losers taking drugs instead of thinking about the future... IE College, career...etc. Then you have these druggies (not necessarily pot) reproducing...








[/quote]

Kiss my ass. you don't support sh*t about me or my life just because I smoke pot. 200 bucks a f*cking week in taxes is what I pay or my right to do whatever the f*ck I want in my home. 
Don't lump everyone in the same group because it makes you look very very ignorant.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

All I can say is something that is GENERALLY TRUE. I cannot go into specifics about everyone.

and by the way, DRUGS ARE ILLEGAL! you cannot do whatever you want in your home.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> All I can say is something that is GENERALLY TRUE. I cannot go into specifics about everyone.
> 
> and by the way, DRUGS ARE ILLEGAL! you cannot do whatever you want in your home.


so what you are realy saying is people on welfare(that ended there because of drugs) are loosers?
you should realy be hating on the people waging extremely expensive wars and white collar criminals.. they are the ones slurping up your tax dollars..
or the people that decide that smoking pot is a fellony that will guerantee you jail time, thats also extremely costly.. here you get slapped with a fine, so you pay in money for what you did(as long as it wasnt big amounts) but Americans seem to believe that inprisoning a person is a better solution.

and i just read that being convicted of a drug fellony takes away your ability to claim welfar..(in the US ofc)..


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

Man it's f***up


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

According to a 1990's study, 90 percent of all first-time drug offenders in federal courts were sentenced to an average of five years in prison. Violent first-time offenders, by contrast, were imprisoned less often and recieved on average just four years in prison.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> According to a 1990's study, 90 percent of all first-time drug offenders in federal courts were sentenced to an average of five years in prison. Violent first-time offenders, by contrast, were imprisoned less often and recieved on average just four years in prison.


Yes, but "offenders" is a legal term. It doesnt me joe shmoe with a joint in his hand...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Because most drug offences carry mandatory sentences and exclude possibility of parole, other prisoners are having to be released early to make room for all the new drug offenders pouring into the system. In consequence, teh average convicted murdrer in teh United States now serves less than six years, the average rapist just five. Moreover, once he is out, the murderer or rapist is immediately eligible for welfare, food stamps and other federal assistance. A convicted drug user, no matter how desperate his circumstances may become, is denied these benefits for the rest of his life.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Boo-hoo... Ill admit that it is the lesser evil, but laws are laws...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> *Boo-hoo*... Ill admit that it is the lesser evil, but laws are laws...


well if your gonna be that mature about it i wont bother anymore...


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

In kansas a pot seed will land you in jail,In cali 3quartes of and ounce will get you around a 250 doller ticket,and i think in arizona they shoot you in the back of the head twice right there on the spot :nod:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> *Boo-hoo*... Ill admit that it is the lesser evil, but laws are laws...


well if your gonna be that mature about it i wont bother anymore...
[/quote]

You are trying to make me feel sorry for criminals...

Laws are set. If you break the law, you pay.
I recently paid a ticket for going 5 mph over the limit...

But guess what? I was OVER THE LIMIT... I broke the law...

I can sit here and think of BS reasons of why I shouldnt get the ticket or have to pay... but rules are rules.

This is why I vote.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> *Boo-hoo*... Ill admit that it is the lesser evil, but laws are laws...


well if your gonna be that mature about it i wont bother anymore...
[/quote]

LOL I'm suprised you lasted this long. I can't stand to debate with minless people that fall back on the "well its illegal" argument. Without addressing how it became illegal in the first place. Mindless drones that are unable to think for themselves. And just regurgatate what they've been spoon fed as truth.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

So drugs are not illegal?

So next you're going to tell me that killing someone is only wrong because I was "spoon fed"


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> *Boo-hoo*... Ill admit that it is the lesser evil, but laws are laws...


well if your gonna be that mature about it i wont bother anymore...
[/quote]

LOL I'm suprised you lasted this long. I can't stand to debate with minless people that fall back on the "well its illegal" argument. Without addressing how it became illegal in the first place. Mindless drones that are unable to think for themselves. And just regurgatate what they've been spoon fed as truth.
[/quote]

yeah the quote "laws are laws" is just plain dumb, laws can be ridiculous and they can also be changed..
just accepting everything without even debating wether or not they are right is ignorant and arrogant.

but he feels like im attacking him and therefore wont have an intellectual debate about it.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well then, tell me your theory.

What should the law be on drugs?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> well then, tell me your theory.
> 
> What should the law be on drugs?


i have no theory on the whole drug issue, but i feel America should spend its money trying to get people out of the habit, or even better getting to them before it happenes, instead of ruining their lifes with long sentences and removal of welfare..

ofc they should be punished if they break the law but to what degree??


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I see.

We do have many programs to help people that abuse drugs (at least in cali), but it doesnt seem to work.

I agree that helping is better than punishing. But why/how do these people start. Others claim that Pot is the "gateway drug" that get these people on more serious stuff.

My personnal opinion is that drugs (hard stuff) are a form of population control.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I see.
> 
> We do have many programs to help people that abuse drugs (at least in cali), but it doesnt seem to work.
> 
> ...


whait a minute!! youre that guy that created crack cocaine for the cia arnt you??


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I see.
> 
> We do have many programs to help people that abuse drugs (at least in cali), but it doesnt seem to work.
> 
> ...


the curent problem with Weed Vs say crack is that all our drug education makes the two seem as if they are the same thing. That is why its a gateway drug. Because once you've tried that you think well the rest of the drugs are the same. they are "drugs". so then people move on to other stuff and thats where they get hooked. 
What is needed is Actual druge education. Not stupid slogans. And halfassed wrappers that make all drugs out to be the same thing. Rather then just telling people "drugs are bad dont do drugs" They should take some time and explane EACH drug. Show the kids the effects of usage of each drug. 
One thing that pisses me off are the current anti pot ads on TV. The ones that show some retarded kid that did something just GENERALLY stupid. Goes "yesterday my friends told me to smoke pot. and I did. Today they told me to stick a baseball bat up my ass. And I did." And then it says drugs are bad don't do drugs live above the influance."
That has nothing to do with smoking weed that is simply pointing out that some people are stupid and impressionable to the point that they lack any common sense and will do stupid sh*t just because they are told to. But it really has nothing to do with them smoking weed. Its just Poor education. Rather then promoting self respect and common sense it blaims peoples stupidity on weed rather then the fact that they are just idiots.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> I see.
> 
> We do have many programs to help people that abuse drugs (at least in cali), but it doesnt seem to work.
> 
> ...


the curent problem with Weed Vs say crack is that all our drug education makes the two seem as if they are the same thing. That is why its a gateway drug. Because once you've tried that you think well the rest of the drugs are the same. they are "drugs". so then people move on to other stuff and thats where they get hooked. 
What is needed is Actual druge education. Not stupid slogans. And halfassed wrappers that make all drugs out to be the same thing. Rather then just telling people "drugs are bad dont do drugs" They should take some time and explane EACH drug. Show the kids the effects of usage of each drug. 
One thing that pisses me off are the current anti pot ads on TV. The ones that show some retarded kid that did something just GENERALLY stupid. Goes "yesterday my friends told me to smoke pot. and I did. Today they told me to stick a baseball bat up my ass. And I did." And then it says drugs are bad don't do drugs live above the influance."
* That has nothing to do with smoking weed that is simply pointing out that some people are stupid and impressionable to the point that they lack any common sense and will do stupid sh*t just because they are told to. * But it really has nothing to do with them smoking weed. Its just Poor education. Rather then promoting self respect and common sense it blaims peoples stupidity on weed rather then the fact that they are just idiots.
[/quote]

I agree with you on that. But I had MANY friends turn to drugs in HS. I can honestly say, 99% of them (with the exception of one) have done nothing with their life. I have no scientific data... just what I have seen.

But you could be right about them being idiots to start with...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I see.
> 
> We do have many programs to help people that abuse drugs (at least in cali), but it doesnt seem to work.
> 
> ...


the curent problem with Weed Vs say crack is that all our drug education makes the two seem as if they are the same thing. That is why its a gateway drug. Because once you've tried that you think well the rest of the drugs are the same. they are "drugs". so then people move on to other stuff and thats where they get hooked. 
What is needed is Actual druge education. Not stupid slogans. And halfassed wrappers that make all drugs out to be the same thing. Rather then just telling people "drugs are bad dont do drugs" They should take some time and explane EACH drug. Show the kids the effects of usage of each drug. 
One thing that pisses me off are the current anti pot ads on TV. The ones that show some retarded kid that did something just GENERALLY stupid. Goes "yesterday my friends told me to smoke pot. and I did. Today they told me to stick a baseball bat up my ass. And I did." And then it says drugs are bad don't do drugs live above the influance."
* That has nothing to do with smoking weed that is simply pointing out that some people are stupid and impressionable to the point that they lack any common sense and will do stupid sh*t just because they are told to. * But it really has nothing to do with them smoking weed. Its just Poor education. Rather then promoting self respect and common sense it blaims peoples stupidity on weed rather then the fact that they are just idiots.
[/quote]

I agree with you on that. But I had MANY friends turn to drugs in HS. I can honestly say, 99% of them (with the exception of one) have done nothing with their life. I have no scientific data... just what I have seen.

But you could be right about them being idiots to start with...
[/quote]

honestly though, how many of the people who DIDNT do drugs DID do something with their lives? 99% seems way high, you must just go to school with dumbasses, because seriously, out here, i've had friends who are 22 years old and already made for life, and they STILL do pot regularly...people who have started landscaping businesses, people who are executive ticket agents for professional sports teams...there are a few burnouts, but honestly, there are always people who just can't deal with real life, drugs or no drugs.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

dynasty691 said:


> espmike... reaad the rest of the threah people who smoke pot are getting called names and are getting put down for pracitaclly nothing. Im sorry if i took what you said so harsh and it wasnt meant that way. And i take the worthless piece back also, i wasnt having a good day yesterday and may have overreacted and jumped to conclusions. As of the whole mma thing yes i have thought of it but im not ready to try it out yet as i am too young and i dont beilve there is a class for myself. But when im a few years older i might look into it.
> 
> Pygo fanitac, your jsut a fruitloop. I know everything your talking about and ur not doing anything. That was a worthless post. And if you were a good enough fighter you shouldnt have to do all three in one bout. Just one could stop the fight


No worries man. We have some pretty young guys in there, so dont count yourself out. If you change your mind and your interested drop me a PM.

Also Im pretty sure Pygo was just goofing around, not being really technical about.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> honestly, as a liberal, i can objectively say that it's the LIBERAL lawmakers shortcommings with those drug programs, which makes them in-effective...seriously...there's no time limit in a meth clinic...if you can't afford a fix, you can hop into your local meth clinic, sign up, get free meth paid for by the tax payers, get meals, have a nice room for a few days, and then check right back out...how the f*ck is that supposed to rehab someone? and literally thousands of people use these facilities, its yet another thing i disagree with my party on...it has to be remedied, because the current system in certain states (cali, mass, vermont iirc?) is just retarded, we're giving free drugs away...


It was actually Nancy Regans "Just say no" campaingn that did the most damage by giving improper education to the people about drugs. thats what started it. thats the point where they all got lumped toghether and people stopped making the diffenentation between diff drugs. because "All drugs are the same" but the reality of the fact is they are not. Most of the worse drugs start out as medications provided by DRs, XTC Coke meth Acid heroin. All of those were made by dr's and given to patients as medications. they were making addicts. all the while Pot is getting this horrible rap as a drug that destroys peoples minds just the same as heroin or coke or "ice" (cristal meth) The fact is they are very different.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Meth is going to continue to deteriorate the masses and that is very, very sad.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey pygofanatic... what does this thread have anything to do with meth??? This is about pot so you should jsut leave this thread alone your not contributing to it. 
Esp mike... how old are some of these kids in your clininc? Im only 16( well jsut about). My main focus right now isnt mma but more wreslting adn different techniques and mainly top and bottom moves. But i very intersted in learning alot more takedowns of alo of different stypes also. Ive watched ufc matches were people use some really cool takedowns that i have never seen befoer and would like to learn. Im interested in learning different mma styls as it might be sometinhg i would interested in gettin involed with in a few years. But right now my main focus is wrestling. But yea ill give coming to your clinic some thought and you can pm me more info. Id be more than happy to coems ee what its all about a few times


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Actually, its not about pot either retard. Its about Quickshot getting pulled over with a digital scale in his car. Somebody brought up meth, and I commented on it. Why so touchy when I make a comment about meth? Use often?? By the way, this thread definitely has NOTHING to do with MMA. You should just leave this thread alone, youre not contributing to it. Pot, I want to introduce you to my friend, kettle.

Tom

/notices that dynasty has evaluated my last two posts in this thread

/thinks someone has a crush


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

if some drugs were made legal, and the govt was in controll of taxing, and dispencing it would get all dealers off the street... the only reason people deal is the massive amount of $$ behind it, the market bottom would fall out, and they would have to get real jobs... and the multi billion dollar "war on drugs" would be over, they could give a billion dollars a year to school systems, or to paying off that debt hanging over our heads... look how much money big tobacco makes, and how many people die from cigs, or car crashes from DUI... compare that number to how many people die from cocaine, pot, heroin and i will bet theres more deaths related to drinking, or tobacco...


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i agree with you skunk... but i think there nees to be very strict limitations on pot. I dont wanna see much else besides shrooms legalized. I think theres to many varialbe of things that could go wrong with pretty much everything else. nor do i support the use of anything else


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Its not economically viable for local or federal government to legalize any illicit drug. Even if they tax the hell out of it...they would still be losing money. The justice system rakes in serious pay days when somebody gets a marijuana possession charge or any other type of drug charge. Why ruin a good thing?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

If tou have too much weed, Im sure chevy's dad will take some.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

dynasty691 said:


> i agree with you skunk... but i think there nees to be very strict limitations on pot. I dont wanna see much else besides shrooms legalized. I think theres to many varialbe of things that could go wrong with pretty much everything else. nor do i support the use of anything else


i live in montana, where appearantly we have a rather large meth epidemic, i have seen what it can do to people, sad really... and personally i think death would be an appropreate sentence for people with labs that cook it, they are basically murdering 1000s of people... but so does big tobacco legally, it can go both ways... personally i think legalizing would help our situation in the world economy, and maybe help destroy the demand for other drugs... if you could go buy an Oz from the govt for 100$, instead of 300$ that goes into the pocket of some highschool kid, thats an improvement already... not just because i would get cheaper bags either, because thats 300$ less in somebodys pocket to buy a gun, or something thats really a problem.... why ruin a good thing? lower crime rates, more controll of supply... and no columbian cartel or mafia because their job would now pay jack sh*t... and the govt developed most illicit drugs for a reason XTC was for marrage counceling, cocaine was a painkiller (mainly dentistry), acid, GHB, and any man made substace has or had a purpose.... they just cant controll if, how, and when people get their hands on it, and thats the problem...


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

hate to tell you pygo that this whole thread is about pot. The sclae has pot rez on it and then he was wondering about the laws and then skunk said something about him smoking adn everyone started bashing him and then i help defend him and know ur talking a bunch of crap. Ur pretty much worthless. And no ive never done anyting other than pot thank you very much and i never will nor have i ever had the urge to. So go suck a fat one


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> i agree with you skunk... but i think there nees to be very strict limitations on pot. I dont wanna see much else besides shrooms legalized. I think theres to many varialbe of things that could go wrong with pretty much everything else. nor do i support the use of anything else


i live in montana, where appearantly we have a rather large meth epidemic, i have seen what it can do to people, sad really... and personally i think death would be an appropreate sentence for people with labs that cook it, they are basically murdering 1000s of people... but so does big tobacco legally, it can go both ways... personally i think legalizing would help our situation in the world economy, and maybe help destroy the demand for other drugs... if you could go buy an Oz from the govt for 100$, instead of 300$ that goes into the pocket of some highschool kid, thats an improvement already... not just because i would get cheaper bags either, because thats 300$ less in somebodys pocket to buy a gun, or something thats really a problem.... why ruin a good thing? lower crime rates, more controll of supply... and no columbian cartel or mafia because their job would now pay jack sh*t... and the govt developed most illicit drugs for a reason XTC was for marrage counceling, cocaine was a painkiller (mainly dentistry), acid, GHB, and any man made substace has or had a purpose.... they just cant controll if, how, and when people get their hands on it, and thats the problem...
[/quote]

XTC was not for marrage counsole. It was developed as an antidepressant and anti social disorders. 
GHB is a home made drug.
Meth was created by germany to allow solders to fight longer hours and eat less.

I do not aggree that all recreational drugs should be leagalized. Just pot. thats it. 
Everything else has VERY distructive properties and should not be allowed to be placed in the hands of however should want to get some. that would not help anything it would just make it easier to get bad drugs. some drugs such as man mades should reamain controled. 
Shrooms I VERY Much so think need to remain illegal. they can lead to the shut down of your kindeys. The trip you get is the poison attacking your brain. legalize them and you will hve people selling anything calling it a trippin shroom and you will have people die.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fuk is goin on eher,?!!!11, to mucdh siht to read man

you all mutha fukas


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> i agree with you skunk... but i think there nees to be very strict limitations on pot. I dont wanna see much else besides shrooms legalized. I think theres to many varialbe of things that could go wrong with pretty much everything else. nor do i support the use of anything else


i live in montana, where appearantly we have a rather large meth epidemic, i have seen what it can do to people, sad really... and personally i think death would be an appropreate sentence for people with labs that cook it, they are basically murdering 1000s of people... but so does big tobacco legally, it can go both ways... personally i think legalizing would help our situation in the world economy, and maybe help destroy the demand for other drugs... if you could go buy an Oz from the govt for 100$, instead of 300$ that goes into the pocket of some highschool kid, thats an improvement already... not just because i would get cheaper bags either, because thats 300$ less in somebodys pocket to buy a gun, or something thats really a problem.... why ruin a good thing? lower crime rates, more controll of supply... and no columbian cartel or mafia because their job would now pay jack sh*t... and the govt developed most illicit drugs for a reason XTC was for marrage counceling, cocaine was a painkiller (mainly dentistry), acid, GHB, and any man made substace has or had a purpose.... they just cant controll if, how, and when people get their hands on it, and thats the problem...
[/quote]

XTC was not for marrage counsole. It was developed as an antidepressant and anti social disorders. 
GHB is a home made drug.
Meth was created by germany to allow solders to fight longer hours and eat less.

I do not aggree that all recreational drugs should be leagalized. Just pot. thats it. 
Everything else has VERY distructive properties and should not be allowed to be placed in the hands of however should want to get some. that would not help anything it would just make it easier to get bad drugs. some drugs such as man mades should reamain controled. 
Shrooms I VERY Much so think need to remain illegal. they can lead to the shut down of your kindeys. The trip you get is the poison attacking your brain. legalize them and you will hve people selling anything calling it a trippin shroom and you will have people die.
[/quote]

Thank you 420...I love how people rearrange reality to make themselves appear to be right or know what theyre talking about. Ive read every single post in this thread. Dynasty, are you on the pipe?..Sniffing? Or have you moved onto the needle yet? They say they all end up on the needle..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

holy hole in a dough nut bat man!!

you read everything in thread sh*t

man, no head ache


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice!! Its been a while since a good Freez drunk post night.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Nice!! Its been a while since a good Freez drunk post night.


HAA!! how you tell ibeen drinkin


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Wow...now even the Mods are clowning me..and for what? For participating in a thread? Just reading this thread makes me wanna stop smoking weed to avoid being like half you guys...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> Nice!! Its been a while since a good Freez drunk post night.


HAA!! how you tell ibeen drinkin








[/quote]

OHHHHH I dunnooooo....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

PygoFanatic said:


> Wow...now even the Mods are clowning me..and for what? For participating in a thread? Just reading this thread makes me wanna stop smoking weed to avoid being like half you guys...


awww, dont be a sissy, i read nothing, and your cryin









you obviously never had a drinkin freez around beofre









theres 3 roosters. a normal one a dumb one and a gay 1. the 
normal one says "cocka doodle doo" the dumb one said
"cickeydeedledoo" and the gay one says "ANY c*ck'LL DO"


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

...now Im just lost...Jesus, just being in this thread is making me feel high...or that I at least need to be.

Tom


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

why did the rooster get all giddy when the cat fell into the pool?

cause the c*ck likes wet p*ssy


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Q: What did the receptionist say to the man leaving the sperm bank?

A: "Thanks for coming!"


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Q. When does a cub become a boy scout?
A. When he eats his first Brownie


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Is there a joke thread on P-Fury anywhere? Seems like that would be really poplular....maybe not as popular as ace's shopping list thread, but popular nonetheless..

Tom


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

not populat but its fum

Q: How do you embarrass an archaeologist?
A: Give him a used tampon and ask him which period it came from.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

A guy says to his friend "I think my wife is cheating on me." "Why do you think that?" the friend answered. "Because she told me she was sleeping over at her sister's house last night." The friend replies, "Why does that make you think shes cheating on you?" "Because I spent the night at her sister's house last night."

Q: Why did the monkey fall out of the tree?

A: Because he was dead.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

What's slimy cold long green and smells like pork
Kermit the frogs finger


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Q: Why does Miss Piggy use honey and vinegar douche?

A: Because Kermit likes sweet and sour pork.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Q. What do a gynocologist and a pizza boy have in common?
A. They can smell it but they cant eat it!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

MR.FREEZ said:


> What's slimy cold long green and smells like pork
> Kermit the frogs finger


I want to point out that its a complete coincidence that we both made Kermit jokes at the same time...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

whats the diffence between a mosquito and a woman?

when you slapp a mosquito it stops sucking.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

whats the difference between Micheal Jackson and acne?

Acne does not cum on your face until your 13...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Whats the difference between a dead baby and a golden delicious apple?

You don't cum on a golden delicious apple before taking a bite out of it.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Whats the difference between a dead baby and a golden delicious apple?
> 
> You don't cum on a golden delicious apple before taking a bite out of it.










I dont get it...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Whats the difference between a dead baby and a golden delicious apple?
> 
> You don't cum on a golden delicious apple before taking a bite out of it.


Wow.








thats quite disturbing that you shared that with us.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Whats the difference between a dead baby and a golden delicious apple?
> 
> You don't cum on a golden delicious apple before taking a bite out of it.


Wow.








thats quite disturbing that you shared that with us.
[/quote]
thats just plain fucked up


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Whats the difference between a dead baby and a golden delicious apple?
> 
> You don't cum on a golden delicious apple before taking a bite out of it.


Wow.








thats quite disturbing that you shared that with us.
[/quote]

That's the whole point of the joke, well all dead baby jokes. My roommate told me that one and I was like "wow, thats fucked up."


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Whats the difference between a dead baby and a golden delicious apple?
> 
> You don't cum on a golden delicious apple before taking a bite out of it.


Wow.








thats quite disturbing that you shared that with us.
[/quote]

That's the whole point of the joke, well all dead baby jokes. My roommate told me that one and I was like "wow, thats fucked up."
[/quote]

Yeah I guess no dead baby canibal necropheila jokes are really all that funny


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Now I feel like I'm IBTL...

...are there even any funny necrophilia jokes?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I found the twisted humor in it...


----------

